# gabbasoft problem



## bcube (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello.

Back in 2006 or so I run gabbasoft cube software. On the very same computer I tried to run it now but it says null ref device cannot render. Any idea where the trouble could be? I did not re-buid my computer and on the different computer the installator allows to run it after installation is done. In answer to your question, I have directx version 11.

edit: the problem reduces on how to enable directx compatible 3d acceleration in win7


----------

